# Cibola Vista Resort near Phoenix



## ira g (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any current info on this resort. I looked at the TUG reviews but there are not many and none for about the last 9 months. We have reserved a larger one bedroom for the first week in June.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think there is a recent review in TimeshareForum.com


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a very recent (and terrible) review over on TS4Ms.


----------



## ira g (Mar 24, 2008)

Doesn't look to good, however others on TUG seem to be better. When we get within the 60 day window maybe we should see what's available and try to change the week through II.


----------



## 4BoxersGranny (Mar 25, 2008)

*We checked out Cibola Vista in Feb. 2008*

We stayed in Kanab, Utah for five days 10th to 15th of Feb.  Then spent a week at Rancho Manana in Cave Creek, AZ.  Decided to take a visit to Cibola while in AZ to see what it looked like.  I have to tell you it looks to be in the middle of nowhere.  It has two buildings finished; working on the third; has a good looking pool and they have a corral with horses that you can rent to
ride.  It is going to be a part of the third building being built.  There are several baseball teams that have spring training in Peoria and the salesman that took us on the tour said there are a lot of restaurants around but we did not travel to look for any.  It is within perhaps five or so miles to a lake.  If you like to fish that would probably be something else to do.  It seems to me to be a ways from Phoenix or Scottsdale but not too far from the 101 loop.  As we came to it via Carefree Rd. I have no way to tell about distance.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 28, 2008)

I can tell you the resort is VERY nicely furnished (washers, dryers, marble counters). As reported, they are still kind of on the outskirts of civilization.  Housing was just starting to boom when the bust hit. If you just want to ignore the splendors of Phoenix and Scottsdale and veg out in your room; this would be good. :zzz:  They were working on a second pool and lazy river. Don't know the status.  I don't think they are that close to Lake Pleasant but I think they offer some transportation-as I recall- to a couple of things.  Now that they have horses nearby it's hard to tell where the transportation goes.  It is closer to Sedona and the Grand Canyon (than Scottsdale).  Not as close to spring baseball as they would lead you to believe, either.


----------



## planada (Apr 1, 2008)

The 2nd phase is now done and being used. We drove by on Easter weekend and the place was humming with people, the new pool area with water slide was very crowded. I used the spa on site a few months ago and liked the space,  the massage was very good. There were people lining up for a van ride to go on a sunset hot air balloon ride when I was leaving. It is a beautiful resort. Give it 5 years and it won't be in the middle of no where. Spring training (Padres and Mariniers) is about 8 miles away.


----------



## ira g (Apr 3, 2008)

planada said:


> The 2nd phase is now done and being used. We drove by on Easter weekend and the place was humming with people, the new pool area with water slide was very crowded. I used the spa on site a few months ago and liked the space,  the massage was very good. There were people lining up for a van ride to go on a sunset hot air balloon ride when I was leaving. It is a beautiful resort. Give it 5 years and it won't be in the middle of no where. Spring training (Padres and Mariniers) is about 8 miles away.



Did you buy at Cibola? Was it resale or from the developer? We have a one bedroom A side reserved for early June.


----------



## planada (Apr 5, 2008)

We did buy and it was from the developer. I know.........."never never buy fron the developer" but, it was preconstruction. We live very close so we bought to use the facilities for day use (weight room, pool, ect). It is actually a very nice resort. It is not in the middle of Scottsdale but other than that, very accessable to all parts of the valley. You WILL need a car to get around but everything you want to see and do in Phx is within 20-40 minutes. I would not hesitate to stay there at all. There are restaurants close by and lots of them. You really are not in the middle of nowhere, no matter what anyone tells you. Side A  is the largest part of the unit, it has a beautiful master bed and bath, jacuzzi tub, spacious living room and patio all decorated beautifully. Please keep your reservation, you won't be sorry.


----------



## ira g (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great report. We are going to keep this reservation and maybe spend a few days in Sedona before we spend a week in Tucson. From the website the resort looks real nice.


----------



## leprechaun (Apr 6, 2008)

If you can or want to say what is a week at cibola vista going for? We are in the process of buying resale.


----------



## planada (Apr 6, 2008)

We paid 19,000 for 2 bedroom/2 bath ( I think it was considered a master/junior) in June 2005. I have no idea what the cost of new is right now.It does trade well. Manteo Beach Club 9/07, Marriott Euro Disney 11/08 and rented it out for the BCS game for 3000.00. I was too late requesting the week of Super Bowl so missed out on that.


----------

